# Any Oddball Club?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Any oddball club out there???

Just wondering!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i am down for that i love the large oddball fish


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is hard enough to keep a general aquarium club going. I can't imagine what it would be like to have a club where, you could have no 2 members keeping the same fish.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Any oddball club out there???
> 
> Just wondering!


You must be referring to oddball members in your quest for oddball clubs? The term oddball is generally used to define a person with an unusual or odd personality. So an oddball club is where you would find them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

blackninja said:


> You must be referring to oddball members in your quest for oddball clubs? The term oddball is generally used to define a person with an unusual or odd personality. So an oddball club is where you would find them.


NO! I am referring to oddball fish keepers, where people kept rare exotic fish.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> NO! I am referring to oddball fish keepers, where people kept rare exotic fish.


When you say oddball fish keepers it is pointing to the fish keeper as the oddball. Eg. Crazy fish keepers does not mean people who keep crazy fish but crazy people who keep fish. You are correct when you said "where people kept rare exotic fish" or you could say keepers of odd fish. 
It is important to say it right so your quest for oddball clubs returns the appropriate response. So an oddball club is a club for oddballs and quite possibly some oddballs members might be fish keepers or even oddball keepers of odd fish or even rare exotic fish among other things. You might even find oddballs in a normal club. Are you looking for odd fish or oddball clubs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

blackninja said:


> When you say oddball fish keepers it is pointing to the fish keeper as the oddball. Eg. Crazy fish keepers does not mean people who keep crazy fish but crazy people who keep fish. You are correct when you said "where people kept rare exotic fish" or you could say keepers of odd fish.
> It is important to say it right so your quest for oddball clubs returns the appropriate response. So an oddball club is a club for oddballs and quite possibly some oddballs members might be fish keepers or even oddball keepers of odd fish or even rare exotic fish among other things. You might even find oddballs in a normal club. Are you looking for odd fish or oddball clubs?


best post ever Vince.....

I can picture a basement in a library where a bunch of people with various quirks meet once a month to discuss things about fish.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

blackninja said:


> When you say oddball fish keepers it is pointing to the fish keeper as the oddball. Eg. Crazy fish keepers does not mean people who keep crazy fish but crazy people who keep fish. You are correct when you said "where people kept rare exotic fish" or you could say keepers of odd fish.
> It is important to say it right so your quest for oddball clubs returns the appropriate response. So an oddball club is a club for oddballs and quite possibly some oddballs members might be fish keepers or even oddball keepers of odd fish or even rare exotic fish among other things. You might even find oddballs in a normal club. Are you looking for odd fish or oddball clubs?


do you really think he is looking for people who are oddballs?


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Marowana said:


> do you really think he is looking for people who are oddballs?


What do you think? Here is his question again. "Any oddball club out there???"

Does that sound like he is looking for an empty oddball club or a club full of people who are oddballs. Notice there were no fish mentioned so it is odd that some people thought he was looking for oddball fish when it is clearly asked "Any oddball club out there." I think if he was looking for oddball people he might have already found them from their odd response to his question...


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

h_s said:


> best post ever Vince.....
> 
> I can picture a basement in a library where a bunch of people with various quirks meet once a month to discuss things about fish.


Sounds like a reasonable take on the question asked. I just find it odd that bigfishy in one post is looking for help "*Help me to be a better person*." and in this thread looking for a club full of oddballs. Does that seem a bit odd to you he is "*looking for love in all the wrong places*."


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

blackninja said:


> Sounds like a reasonable take on the question asked. I just find it odd that bigfishy in one post is looking for help "*Help me to be a better person*." and in this thread looking for a club full of oddballs. Does that seem a bit odd to you he is "*looking for love in all the wrong places*."


Dude! ARe you trying to find something to argue about?

If you have taken the time to read my "OTHER" thread, then you should've known the title is well suited for my messages...

Don't jump onto conclusion right away

This is a fish site, FISH ONLY! so If I said, I am looking for a S.Daemon and S.Lilith club. Does that makes you think I am looking for a cult that worship SATAN??? LOL!!!

By the way, S.Daemon and S.Lilith are Satanoperca daemon / Lilith, a type of rare eartheaters / Geophagus fish!


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Dude! ARe you trying to find something to argue about?
> 
> If you have taken the time to read my "OTHER" thread, then you should've known the title is well suited for my messages...
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would want to argue with you because you might spring up another "I am a VICTIM" thread and start advertising for oddball muscular types as in your other thread " Originally Posted by bigfishy View Post
*Any big MUSCULAR guys or tall or SCARY person that want to help me out???*"
No need to get upset. You asked for help earlier and we just want to make sure we understand what you are really looking for and oddball clubs may be too dangerous for a little fella.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Some people just like to get other people upset. There are a lot of ways to do this -- one is to purposely misunderstand what the other guy has said and continue to do so no matter what effort the other person puts into explaining. This drives some people wild with frustration, and the jerk who does it laughs and gets a thrill out of it.

One of the people in this thread was recently banned from another board for this kind of behaviour. Note how this thread has been hijacked away from the original topic into a nasty game for one of the posters.

Don't give people like this their ugly way. Just ignore them, and ideally, since they aren't having the fun of getting people upset, they'll give up and go away. They can spoil the whole tone of a board, and people will stop posting and drift away.

This board has a good reputation as a place where people are civil and helpful and friendly. This guy just likes to piss in the well. Fortunately, people like this are warned, and banned here, because the moderators are concerned about keeping the discussions civil and helpful and friendly.

Bigfishy, yes, he is trying to get you to argue with him. Don't. Ignore him. He thinks he can jerk you around for his own sick enjoyment. Don't give him the satisfaction.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

blackninja said:


> I don't think anyone would want to argue with you because you might spring up another "I am a VICTIM" thread and start advertising for oddball muscular types as in your other thread " Originally Posted by bigfishy View Post
> *Any big MUSCULAR guys or tall or SCARY person that want to help me out???*"
> No need to get upset. You asked for help earlier and we just want to make sure we understand what you are really looking for and oddball clubs may be too dangerous for a little fella.


Seriously, dont crap my thread

I put "EyE catching phrase" to catches people's attention to read my thread and hope they can help me out! Is that wrong to do so???!


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

All we are looking for is some clarification on the use of "Any oddball clubs?" I think bigfishy was the first to show he was upset and I just reminded him he feels victimized every time. He does not need to especially from me because I am here to help him. We also have a thread on "Canadian Literacy Level" and it is in the interest of advancing what others found needed improvement I am being constructively self critical of wrongly assuming I understand what is being asked when it appear to suggest something else. So where is the provocation. I even used bigfishy's quote's so as to maintain the accuracy of his dilemma.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

blackninja said:


> What do you think? Here is his question again. "Any oddball club out there???"
> 
> Does that sound like he is looking for an empty oddball club or a club full of people who are oddballs. Notice there were no fish mentioned so it is odd that some people thought he was looking for oddball fish when it is clearly asked "Any oddball club out there." I think if he was looking for oddball people he might have already found them from their odd response to his question...


this is a fish forum. just like when you see "Tang for sale" on this forum you know they are talking about fish


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Marowana said:


> this is a fish forum. just like when you see "Tang for sale" on this forum you know they are talking about fish


Thats a lot better because when you say "Tang for sale" we know you mean tanganyika and fish from there. Oddball club for sale is not so clear and does not even suggest they are fish or odd fish. I was surprised too to read someone was looking for "Any oddball club there? on a fish forum. I recently joined GTA so excuse the lack of familiarity with your norms.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wow. This is the first time I actually looked in this thread. Even before reading it, from his title, I took it he was looking for ppl that kept oddball FISH. I would have thought it was a given...since this is a fish forum.... if he was looking for something other than oddball fish, then he would have had to quantify.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Seriously, dont crap my thread
> 
> I put "EyE catching phrase" to catches people's attention to read my thread and hope they can help me out! Is that wrong to do so???!


You succeeded in getting my attention and there is nothing wrong with your EYE catching phrase....just a bit odd. So what kind of oddball club are you looking for? I want to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a clear example of an ambiguity leading to misunderstanding. As so often is the case on internet forums; even if the question's meaning is clear to the one posing it, phrasing it in such ambiguous wording can lead to the exchange that has transpired here. 

One shouldn't assume that another will know what you mean, even when the forum is broadly based on a particular interest. 

If I were an outsider with only a slight interest in fish, to see the question, even knowing that the website was based on aquariums and fish might not know what an "oddball" is and seem it quite strange for someone to ask about a club for oddballs. Don't assume that people on a fish forum know all of the terminology or acronyms. Be clear!

..... and then there are those that like to nitpick


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

h_s said:


> This is a clear example of an ambiguity leading to misunderstanding. As so often is the case on internet forums; even if the question's meaning is clear to the one posing it, phrasing it in such ambiguous wording can lead to the exchange that has transpired here.
> 
> One shouldn't assume that another will know what you mean, even when the forum is broadly based on a particular interest.
> 
> ...


So how does a new comer like me deal with such members? Those that are ambiguous and the nitpickers. I would like to meet the normal members.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> I don't think anyone would want to argue with you because you might spring up another "I am a VICTIM" thread and start advertising for oddball muscular types as in your other thread " Originally Posted by bigfishy View Post
> *Any big MUSCULAR guys or tall or SCARY person that want to help me out???*"
> No need to get upset. You asked for help earlier and we just want to make sure we understand what you are really looking for and oddball clubs may be too dangerous for a little fella.


yea you are kind of pushing it there blackninja, well you pushed it way beyond the limit after you mentioned the other threads...



h_s said:


> *..... and then there are those that like to nitpick *


there is nitpicking and there is *teenage girl cyber bullying*...i think what is also going on here is the latter of the two



blackninja said:


> So how does a new comer like me deal with such members? Those that are ambiguous and the nitpickers. I would like to meet the normal members.


yes we get it, he made an honest mistake but at this point you are beating a dead horse. You pointed out a fault, good for you, maybe you deserve a medal, maybe you deserve something else. I just do not understand, what are you trying to achieve? what are you trying to get out of this? just don't think it is normal to tease somebody over a *fish forum*, in fact it is a form of insecurity and quite questionable and odd therefore...

*I nominate Blackninja as President of the Oddball Club*! I am not trying to "nitpick" you blackninja, its just that it is bizarre how you are behaving and the sad this is I do not think you realize it :S

To bigfishy:
the first thing i did think was an fish club with oddball species, since you made the thread in the *GTA fish club section* so it only made sense...
but there will not be an Oddball Fish Club...i just do not think the availability for oddball fish make it realistic and it is pretty hard to have a typical fish club running

i wouldn't be surprise if this thread gets closed just because somebody's immaturity level is at an all time high


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

The blackninja is infamous on another forum (some of you may know) for stirring things up needlessly. It got him suspended.

time to lock this one (Eric, Jess)


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

h_s said:


> best post ever Vince.....
> 
> I can picture a basement in a library where a bunch of people with various quirks meet once a month to discuss things about fish.


How does a comment like best post ever suddenly turn to H_S in quotes. "The blackninja is infamous on another forum (some of you may know) for stirring things up needlessly. It got him suspended.

time to lock this one (Eric, Jess)"

Very odd this sudden change H_S !! and we are on topic for oddball clubs so why deny someone his request.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> How does a comment like best post ever suddenly turn to H_S in quotes. "The blackninja is infamous on another forum (some of you may know) for stirring things up needlessly. It got him suspended.
> 
> time to lock this one (Eric, Jess)"
> 
> Very odd this sudden change H_S !! and we are on topic for oddball clubs so why deny someone his request.


because you first post was funny, but after that you just overdid it  and now you are not acting like a secretive "blackninja". You are acting like an attention sponge. Can I suggest the name changed to pinkbarbie? I think it is a better fit than blackninja


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yea you are kind of pushing it there blackninja, well you pushed it way beyond the limit after you mentioned the other threads...
> 
> there is nitpicking and there is *teenage girl cyber bullying*...i think what is also going on here is the latter of the two
> 
> ...


It is a mature person who admits there is ambiguity and seeks clarification. Take for example the question "Any gay club? even if it is posted in a fish forum. How does one interpret the question. I did not suggest it was a mistake, all I asked was clarification. To say I crossed the line by mentioning other threads by the poster. How do you account for post here that go even further by mentioning other forums I belonged to not even associated with GTA. I feel it is derogatory to call some fish oddballs on a fish forum. Odd again here no one found that offensive.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> It is a mature person who admits there is ambiguity and seeks clarification. Take for example the question "Any gay club? even if it is posted in a fish forum. How does one interpret the question. I did not suggest it was a mistake, all I asked was clarification. To say I crossed the line by mentioning other threads by the poster. *How do you account for post here that go even further by mentioning other forums I belonged to not even associated with GTA*. I feel it is derogatory to call some fish oddballs on a fish forum. Odd again here no one found that offensive.


yes you got that clarification early but after you kept going on and on and on...you knew what he meant, don't act stupid because then you are really living up to becoming the pinkbarbie. Seriously I don't think a student should be telling you to grow up.

when you mentioned other threads that bigfishy posted, that became personal insults which was uncalled for.

let's not get upset now.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yes you got that clarification early but after you kept going on and on and on...you knew what he meant, don't act stupid because then you are really living up to becoming the pinkbarbie. Seriously I don't think a student should be telling you to grow up.
> 
> when you mentioned other threads that bigfishy posted, that became personal insults which was uncalled for.
> 
> let's not get upset now.


Just as well you are a student. You had me worried when you started thinking of pinkbarbies and teenage girl cybre bullying on a fish forum. Odd here bae post seems to contradict what you are saying. It is not I who gets upset but others when they trip. How are they personal insults when it is direct quotes from bigfishy on this very GTA forum. If people are insulted to have what they said read back to them don't you think they should not say those things because it can come back to haunt them. This is cyberspace kid.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> Just as well you are a student. You had me worried when you started thinking of pinkbarbies and teenage girl cybre bullying on a fish forum. Odd here bae post seems to contradict what you are saying. It is not I who gets upset but others when they trip. How are they personal insults when it is direct quotes from bigfishy on this very GTA forum. If people are insulted to have what they said read back to them don't you think they should not say those things because it can come back to haunt them. This is cyberspace kid.


ok mr.pinkbarbie since everybody needs to clarify everything for you...lol i am a student of UofT telling you, an adult who is acting like a baby, that it is not normal to try and fill the void that once was your self-confidence through this act of immaturity.

i am done with this, if you're going to act immature and pretend like you didn't know what I meant by "pinkbarbie" and "teenage girl cyber bullying", or try and rearrange the meaning of it, or if you didn't truly understand then please reread it carefully, it is written in plain English. A kid in grade 4 would've understood who the comments were directed to.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> ok mr.pinkbarbie since everybody needs to clarify everything for you...lol i am a student of UofT telling you, an adult who is acting like a baby, that it is not normal to try and fill the void that once was your self-confidence through this act of immaturity.
> 
> i am done with this, if you're going to act immature and pretend like you didn't know what I meant by "pinkbarbie" and "teenage girl cyber bullying", or try and rearrange the meaning of it, or if you didn't truly understand then please reread it carefully, it is written in plain English. A kid in grade 4 would've understood who the comments were directed to.


I have two boys in university one is almost graduating and the other is 2nd year UofT. One drives a BMW and the other just picked up an Toyota recently. They don't spend much time on forums nor do they waste time on fish. They are just too busy having fun. You might want to have some fun too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

blackninja said:


> How does a comment like best post ever suddenly turn to H_S in quotes. "The blackninja is infamous on another forum (some of you may know) for stirring things up needlessly. It got him suspended.
> 
> time to lock this one (Eric, Jess)"
> 
> Very odd this sudden change H_S !! and we are on topic for oddball clubs so why deny someone his request.


exactly what byronicle said. The first comment was funny but then you got carried away.

It's the repetition that makes it less funny. I thought you might be reformed after your banishment from the other forum.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

h_s said:


> exactly what byronicle said. The first comment was funny but then you got carried away.
> 
> It's the repetition that makes it less funny. I thought you might be reformed after your banishment from the other forum.


I don't think I was repeating myself. If you noticed there were several other post/posters after the my original comment and I was responding to those post. I was told GTA was different from other forums but it did not take too long before you guys started attacking a new comer with all kinds of childish name calling. Here is a comment by Cory "*Vince, you crack me up LOL.* " from the post "Help me be a better person." Here is another and this is from you. "*best post ever Vince....*." I don't read that on other post.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

What's all the nonsense about..keep the peace

Buy my lights..25 cents discount if baught on this thread only.

Thanks


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

1dime said:


> What's all the nonsense about..keep the peace
> 
> Buy my lights..25 cents discount if baught on this thread only.
> 
> Thanks


Peace be upon you too bro. Just spotted another ambiguity. Do you mean to say 25 *percent* discount if *bought* on this thread only. A 25% discount will make the sale more attractive instead of 25 cents so which is it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

blackninja said:


> I don't think I was repeating myself. If you noticed there were several other post/posters after the my original comment and I was responding to those post. I was told GTA was different from other forums but it did not take too long before you guys started attacking a new comer with all kinds of childish name calling. Here is a comment by Cory "*Vince, you crack me up LOL.* " from the post "Help me be a better person." Here is another and this is from you. "*best post ever Vince....*." I don't read that on other post.


If you find it funny, go read http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/, because I made over 100+ of these UNIQUE thread over there!


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> If you find it funny, go read http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/, because I made over 100+ of these UNIQUE thread over there!


We should stay with the GTA forum. I too contribute to many forums and the experience is always good. I am sure you are a very funny guy so I was a bit surprised you reacted so strongly. Most of your post suggest you are overbearingly apologetic. Go ahead crack a good one this is your thread after all and we can all do with a good laugh right now.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

h_s said:


> The blackninja is infamous on another forum (some of you may know) for stirring things up needlessly. It got him suspended.
> 
> time to lock this one (Eric, Jess)


Yes, on PN blackninja spent all his time trolling the boards and fabricating his bizarre stories, picking on posters and denouncing science. Currently he's enjoying his third suspension on those boards and from my own experiences, I just hope none of you are in the sciences. lol I have a feeling that he practiced a little thread necromancy just to start an argument. He could have trolled any thread asking if tangs were fish from Tanganyika, the metal protrusion that forms the handle of a tool or a tasty beverage. I think he's picking on bigfishy just to antagonize.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OKay had your fill then?... This thread is closed.

No more of this crap on the site okay?  We are all grown ups, or at least I figured but who knows when one sits down in front of their comp and has nothing better to do.

Anyone.. please feel free to PM any of the mods if this stuff comes up again. Be nice to each other, no highschool Bs ya?


----------

